

JavaScript debugging with semantic highlighting - Equiet
https://github.com/equiet/recognizer

======
Santas
Great ideas! Do you plan to support node.js?

~~~
Equiet
Yes. I started with browsers first, since Brackets already have an API for
that (and also because of nicer demos).

I need to write a wrapper for Node so that applications always run with debug
mode enabled. Also the API is slightly different.

